# تعلم الجيتار



## tamr ashaak (5 أكتوبر 2011)

اخوانى واخواتى القائمين على المنتدى ارجو منكم عمل قسم خاص لتعليم الموسيقى  وخاصة الجيتار وربنا يعينكم على تلبيت الاعضاء وشكرا


----------



## zama (6 أكتوبر 2011)

أسمحلي يعني ، أنا مش من الأدراة ، لكن ، 

هي الموسيقي بيتعلموها شفوي كدا oral ؟؟ !! 

شخصياً مستغرب ، عموماً يا ما في الجراب يا حاوي ..


----------



## esambraveheart (16 أكتوبر 2011)

tamr ashaak قال:


> اخوانى واخواتى القائمين على المنتدى ارجو منكم عمل قسم خاص لتعليم الموسيقى وخاصة الجيتار وربنا يعينكم على تلبيت الاعضاء وشكرا


*فكره جميله ..لكن اعتقد ان " فتح موضوع " في القسم الثقافي يمكنه ان يكفي لتنفيذ اقتراحك هذا .. و ليس عمل قسم باكمله ..*
*و انا شخصيا من محبي الموسيقي و ارغب كثيرا في تعلم العزف بحرفية علي هذه الالة الجميلة ..الجيتار*​


----------



## My Rock (17 أكتوبر 2011)

الفكرة جيدة لكن يمكن تطبيقها في مواضيع مختصة بدل فرز قسم خاص لها.


----------



## Eva Maria (19 أكتوبر 2011)

*يا ريت فعلاً*


----------



## اليعازر (19 أكتوبر 2011)

استطيع ان اساعد....لمن يرغب..لكن في كل الاحوال، فإنّ تعلم أي آلة موسيقية يحتاج الى أكثر من دروس في المنتدى...
من يرغب بالاستفسار أنا حاضر.


----------



## اليعازر (19 أكتوبر 2011)

عندي اقتراح عملي (يتطلب موافقة الإدارة).

- يتم فتح موضوع متجدد في القسم الثقافي ( على سبيل المثال) بعنوان : *هل تريد أن تتعلم العزف على آلة موسيقية ادخل هنا*...ويتم طرح أسئلة محددة حول طرق العزف ....وساقوم بالإجابة على الأسئلة ضمن معرفتي، ويستطيع أيضاً من له خبرة في هذا المجال أن يجيب.

- يتم فتح موضوع آخر منفصل للراغبين في تعلم قراءة النوته،وكيفية استعمال برامج التأليف الموسيقي مثل Cakewalk  Sonar >

.
.


----------



## esambraveheart (23 أكتوبر 2011)

اليعازر قال:


> عندي اقتراح عملي (يتطلب موافقة الإدارة).
> 
> - يتم فتح موضوع متجدد في القسم الثقافي ( على سبيل المثال) بعنوان : *هل تريد أن تتعلم العزف على آلة موسيقية ادخل هنا*...ويتم طرح أسئلة محددة حول طرق العزف ....وساقوم بالإجابة على الأسئلة ضمن معرفتي، ويستطيع أيضاً من له خبرة في هذا المجال أن يجيب.
> 
> ...


*كلام جميل جدا و اعتقد انه يفي بالغرض المطلوب من هذا الموضوع*
* ..ابداء بالتنفيذ عزيزى.. ربنا يبارك عمل يديك*​


----------

